# Has anyone had their pups teeth pulled?



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie is going in first thing tomorrow to have her baby teeth pulled . I would really like to know How will she feel and should I get caned food ? And anything else that I can do for her. Thanks for your help


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Suzi,
Bella had 13 pulled at once! I don't think she felt bad at all. I can't even remember switching her food. It's semi soft, so I think she just ate it.


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

How many teeth is she getting pulled? Is she getting anesthesia? When Enzo was neutered he had one canine tooth pulled, and he was completely fine after, i dont think it affects them as much as it would a human, and they heal very quickly. It may be another story if she is having a lot pulled...


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've had baby teeth pulled before. My vet does this without anesthesia. The dogs didn't seem to have any after effects at all.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have no idea how many teeth she does not seem to have lost any. She has her permanent teeth coming in with the baby ones still their. She is being put to sleep because we are also having a xray taken of her elbow. 
She will probably be more like Linda's Bella I'm glad to here it is not that big of a deal


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie and I will be thinking of you tomorrow, Maddie. Heal quickly little one! :hug:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie and I will be thinking of you tomorrow, Maddie. Heal quickly little one! :hug:


 Thank you Linda and Augie I want to go hold her paw Then maybe I could finish her hair cut all I have left to do are her ears


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

How is Maddie doing after her dental work? Hope she is resting comfortably. Augie sends a lickie!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> How is Maddie doing after her dental work? Hope she is resting comfortably. Augie sends a lickie!


 She is doing good. We picked her up about 5:30 and she was pretty out of it all night. She had some extra big teeth doubled up and the vet said their was hair caught in the teeth. Guess whose hair that would be. Yes sister Zoey. The hard part is we have to keep her from chewing and playing with Zoey until the stitches melt. The pills she is taking are large It is hard to have her get it down with out chewing. She fights me to just put it down that girl does not let me open her mouth. 
I was lucky her breeder warned me that she could have that double teeth problem other wise *I would have had no idea to keep trying to look. Is that normal or is it a genetic thing?*

Maddie gives Augie a big lick back:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think it's uncommon for Hav puppies to retain a few baby teeth, particularly canines. (though Kodi didn't) I think it's much less common to have them retain a whole mouthful of teeth!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> I don't think it's uncommon for Hav puppies to retain a few baby teeth, particularly canines. (though Kodi didn't) I think it's much less common to have them retain a whole mouthful of teeth!


 The vet made it sound like she had two canine adult teeth The bottom big ones. He was very busy at the end of the day and I could have miss understood him. I thought it was a bit weird that her breeder warned us of making sure those first baby one were out . I was wondering if it could be a genetic problem. I'll try to google it.:biggrin1:


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

I believe that it is commonly seen in small breed dogs. I think that the canine teeth tend to be the problem, one of my havanese had one baby canine removed, my moms yorkie had 2 or 3 that wouldnt fall out, and the same with her morkie (maltese yorkie). I googled it quickly and it seems to be common.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

baileyandenzo said:


> I believe that it is commonly seen in small breed dogs. I think that the canine teeth tend to be the problem, one of my havanese had one baby canine removed, my moms yorkie had 2 or 3 that wouldnt fall out, and the same with her morkie (maltese yorkie). I googled it quickly and it seems to be common.


 I googled it to although maddie had two sets of permanent teeth. I could not find any thing about that.


----------

